# San Diego dogs staying cool in the summer!



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

My husband played with the dogs and the hose today while I was at work..  Sammy was a little more into it than Dillon was.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Nice way to stay cool!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Looks like fun, my guys hate the hose.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Looks like fun, my guys hate the hose.



Sam has always not liked the sprinklers or hose... I think he was enjoying trying to catch the water droplets and decided that the hose water felt pretty good after all when it was hot yesterday.. we'll see if he shys away from the sprinkler next time or if he decides it was too fun to play with! 

Normally we fill up the kiddie pool for them on hot days, they both really enjoy that!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

missmarstar said:


> Sam has always not liked the sprinklers or hose... I think he was enjoying trying to catch the water droplets and decided that the hose water felt pretty good after all when it was hot yesterday.. we'll see if he shys away from the sprinkler next time or if he decides it was too fun to play with!
> 
> Normally we fill up the kiddie pool for them on hot days, they both really enjoy that!


My guys probably hate the hose because I normally give them a bath outside. I'm on septic and try not to bathe them in the shower too often. Sand and dog hair are not real good on Septic systems......

My guys love to go swimming in the InterCoastal Waterway and I normally hose them off when we get home if I don't bathe them. That's probably another reason why they don't like the hose.....

They don't like the sprinklers either, oh well.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is great fun for a hot day.


----------



## brens29 (Apr 17, 2012)

Looks like fun...


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

That's cool Looks like fun !
Tuff will not tolerate the hose or a kiddie pool...however if I spray down a place in his pen and make a muddy spot he will roll and cut up


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

We used to live in San Diego too. It's been by far the best place for dogs (and humans for that matter) that we've ever lived. Miss dog beach in PB like you wouldn't believe.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

AlanK said:


> That's cool Looks like fun !
> Tuff will not tolerate the hose or a kiddie pool...however if I spray down a place in his pen and make a muddy spot he will roll and cut up



If we had a nice big mud puddle, both my dogs would've been rolling in it too!! For as much as they hate baths, they sure love to get dirty! :doh:




Suni52 said:


> We used to live in San Diego too. It's been by far the best place for dogs (and humans for that matter) that we've ever lived. Miss dog beach in PB like you wouldn't believe.


I agree!! San Diego is such a wonderful city.. we're very spoiled living here.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

That looks so great!! I was in San Diego in November - I wanted to move out there for sure!!!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

missmarstar said:


> My husband played with the dogs and the hose today while I was at work..  Sammy was a little more into it than Dillon was.


Ooooh! Sprayed your camera a bit too didn't you? Looks like they had a great time!


----------

